
Bill Gates updates the "Gospel of Wealth" - jwb119
http://www.economist.com/people/displayStory.cfm?story_id=12971303&source=hptextfeature
======
tokenadult
Previous submission of this to HN:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=446395>

